# Dont forget your HIP number!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this was posted in the waterfowl section, but I figure that its good to send the reminder out where everyone will notice (especially the dove hunters)

http://www.uthip.com/


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

to bad its coming to soon for me work has us to busy and wont be able to get out for a while good luck to all of you guys out there


----------



## thrillseaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Bax*, almost headed out with out doing that this year.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd love to get my HIP... but they still haven't sent me the real license that I purchased online on 7-24-11....


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

stimmie78 said:


> I'd love to get my HIP... but they still haven't sent me the real license that I purchased online on 7-24-11....


Just pint out the reciept and go hunt!!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

stimmie78 said:


> I'd love to get my HIP... but they still haven't sent me the real license that I purchased online on 7-24-11....


You too? I purchased mine a day after you, still nada. I wonder if this is a wide spread thing.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

you print out your temporary license but you don't have a license number. So until I get the real thing in the mail with the license number I can't apply for the HIP number. Maybe some other people have the problem not just us? Anyone?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd be making a phone call or two.


----------

